# Which piece(s) do you wish an artist had recorded that he/she didn’t?



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

It can also be a living artist that hasn’t recorded the piece yet. I will give you a few of mine. I wish:

Heifetz recorded Dvorak‘s violin concerto
C. Kleiber recorded Beethoven’s 3rd symphony
Mravinsky recorded Tchaikovsky’s first 3 symphonies


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Edwin Fischer: last 4 Schubert sonatas, remaining Beethoven sonatas

Emil Gilels: Beethoven op.111, Diabelli Variations, Brahms: Handel variations, op.117, 118, 119

Sviatoslav Richter: Beethoven 4th +5th piano concertos, Brahms 1st piano concerto, 3rd sonata, Handel variations, Chopin's 3rd sonata etc. Schumann Davidsbündlertänze... Bach partitas (he had lots of odd gaps, pieces he either didn't care for or found another pianist so extraordinarily good that he wouldn't perform it himself)

Glenn Gould: A bunch of Handel suites on piano (he did 1-4 on a bad sounding harpsichord), a bunch of CPE Bach sonatas (he did one), a few more Haydn sonatas, Bach Art of Fugue complete on piano, Beethoven: op.101, Diabellis, Reger: Telemann and Bach variations, Hindemith Ludus tonalis

Martha Argerich: any or all Beethoven sonatas, variations, last ~4 Haydn sonatas. Lots and lots of stuff she didn't play but her Haydn D major concerto and Beethoven etc accompaniments for Kremer are very good, that's why I picked those. Chopin: cplt Etudes and Ballades (She is alive at 80-81? and still performs but almost no solo pieces, certainly no new ones.)

Ferenc Fricsay: Brahms 3+4, Beethoven 2,4,6, Schumann 2-4, Schubert 9, Dvorak 7+8, Weber: Freischütz. Stravinsky: Firebird, Symphony in C, Symphony in 3 movements...

Carlos Kleiber: Schubert 9th symphony, Beethoven 3rd, 8th and 9th, Brahms 1+3, Mozart 38-41


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I wish Philippe Herreweghe had recorded the Duruflé Requiem.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Evgeny Mravinsky - Shostakovich's 4th symphony, if only to compare it to other Soviet-era accounts by Kondrashin and Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick (Mar 17, 2021)

I wish Kubelik and his Bavarians had recorded Mahler's 4th symphony.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I wish Arthur Rubinstein had recorded Szymanowski's Second Piano Sonata. He praised it highly in his autobiography, and his recording of a few of Szymanowski's mazurkas simply blows away the competition. But he never recorded the second sonata. A great shame.

As for artists still alive, I hope Fabio Martino records Brahms's 2nd and 3rd piano sonatas. He did such a fantastic job on the 1st, all other pianists make it sound like it was composed by an amateur. 

And I'd love to hear Hélène Grimaud record more of Beethoven's piano sonatas. Her recording of Beethoven's 17th sonata is truly one of the best.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Great Uncle Frederick said:


> I wish Kubelik and his Bavarians had recorded Mahler's 4th symphony.


But they did record this! The DG cycle from around 1970 is complete for the completed symphonies.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

There is a story about Sir John Barbirolli and Andre Previn flying to Houston when the plane went through some very scary turbulence ... Barbirolli: "I can't die yet, I haven't conducted all the Bruckner symphonies!"
Personally I would settle for any of the Bruckner symphonies which he conducted but where we don't have recordings. I could also do with him having lived at least another year so that he could have made the scheduled Mahler 7th recording in Berlin.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Karajan/BPO Sibelius 3. I wish they had recorded the entire cycle for EMI in the late 70s (they did 1,2,4,5,6).


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Emil Gilels: Schumann`s Kreisleriana and Fantasie, Schubert`s late Piano Sonatas D.845&959 in particular. Maybe some more Medtner Sonatas. Also the things Kreisler jr. said above.
Julius Katchen: Brahms` Piano Quartets, Piano Quintet, Cello Sonata no. 1, Clarinet Sonatas, Clarinet Trio and Horn Trio, Schumann`s Kreisleriana and Davidsbündlertänze.
Wilhelm Kempff: Nocturnes and Barcarolles by Fauré and maybe some less performed Chopin Nocturnes and Mazurkas in the same vein as opp. 9/3 and 7/3.
Otto Klemperer: Bach`s SJP, Mahler`s Symphonies nos. 5,6 and 8, Dvořák`s 7th.
Radu Lupu: Brahms` Handel Variations, 4 Ballades and op. 76, Schumann`s Piano Sonatas nos. 1 and 3, Schubert`s "Reliquie" Sonata and D. 946, Beethoven`s Piano Sonatas nos. 7, 26-30 in particular but I wouldn`t have minded the rest as well.
David Oistrakh: Szymanowski`s Violin Concerto no. 2.
Henryk Szeryng: Szymanowski`s Violin Concerto no. 1, Prokofiev`s Violin Concerto no. 1, Bartók`s Violin Concerto no. 1, Shostakovich`s Violin Concerti and Sonata.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Kreisler jr said:


> But they did record this! The DG cycle from around 1970 is complete for the completed symphonies.


The original post confused me somewhat as well...


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick (Mar 17, 2021)

elgar's ghost said:


> The original post confused me somewhat as well...
> View attachment 169765


Like Manuel, I learn every day! Your'e absolutely right, of course - he did record them all - I didn't make it clear that I was referring to the live recordings on the BRSO's own Audite label.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Great Uncle Frederick said:


> _Like Manuel, I learn every day!_ Your'e absolutely right, of course - he did record them all - I didn't make it clear that I was referring to the live recordings on the BRSO's own Audite label.


As do I - I didn't know that the Audite series had omitted the 4th.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Great Uncle Frederick said:


> . They did, and it was part of his classic Mahler cycle for DG .
> I wish Kubelik and his Bavarians had recorded Mahler's 4th symphony.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Karajan : I wish he had recorded : Bruckner 9 with Caragan completion of the finale . Tchaikovsky Manfred symphony . Wagner's Tannhauser ( there is a live Vienna recording but I wish he had done a studio version . ) Richard Strauss : Elektra . Sibelius 3rd symphony . Dvorak : symphony no 6 . Nielsen : The other five symphonies besides the 4th . Verdi " La Forza Del Destino . Puccini : La Fanciulla Del West . Richard Strauss : Die Frau ohne Schatten ( uncut studio unlike the highly cut live Vienna one . Dvorak : Rusalka . 

Solti : Schonberg : Gurrelieder . Richard Strauss : Daphne . Capriccio . Berlioz: Les Troyens . Verdi : La Forza Del Destino . Il Trovatore . Mahler : 10th symphony ( Cooke completion ) . Berg : Wozzeck. Lulu . Puccini : Turandot . Walton : Symphonies 1,2 . Elgar : The Dream of Gerontius . 

Carlos Kleiber : All nine Beethoven symphonies . Brahms : All four symphonies . Schubert : 9th symphony . Berg : Wozzeck : (. He abandoned a DG studio recording midway ) . Richard Strauss : Salome . Elektra. Der Rosenkavalier . Wagner : Die Meistersinger . The Ring . Parsifal . Verdi : Otello in studio form . Falstaff . Il Trovatore . Puccini : Tosca. Turandot . Richard Strauss : Don Juan. Till Eulenspiegel . Death & Transfiguration . Also Sprach Zarathustra . Don Quixote . Ein Heldenleben. Alpine Symphony. Symphonia Domestica . Beethoven : Fidelio . 

Kar Boehm : Der Freischutz . Tannhauser . Lohengrin . Die Meistersinger ( Studio ) . Richard Strauss : Die Liebe Der Danae. Intermezzo . Die Schweigsame Frau ( uncut studio recording ) . Feuersnot . Bruckner : symphonies 1,2 ,6 . Te Deum . Mahler : Any of his symphonies . Das Lied von der Erde Verdi : Otello . Macbeth . Richard Strauss : Symphonia Domestica . Macbeth . Aus Italien . 

Rudolf Kempe : Wagner : Ring ( studio ). Tristan & Isolde . Tannhauser . Richard Strauss : Salome. Elektra. Der Rosenkavalier . Die Frau Ohne Schatten . Complete Josephslegende ballet and. ballet "Schlagobers ". Humperdinck : Hansel & Gretel . 

Abbado : Bruckner : Symphonies 1,2,3, 6 and 8 . Te Deum . Verdi : Otello. La Forza Del Destino . Il Trovatore . Prokofiev : all 7 symphonies . Stoneflower ballet . Wagner : Tristan & Isolde. Die Meistersinger . Rossini : Guillaume Tell . Respighi : Pines of Rome. Fountains of Rome. . Roman Festivals . Tchaikovsky : Manfred Symphony .


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd like a complete Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues op. 87 from Sviatoslav Richter--his selections are the best, and it drives me crazy he didn't record them all.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

EvaBaron said:


> It can also be a living artist that hasn’t recorded the piece yet. I will give you a few of mine. I wish:
> Mravinsky recorded Tchaikovsky’s first 3 symphonies


Yes, that would have been good, for sure!!

For me - ottomh:

Reiner/CSO - Le Sacre du Printemps - would have been cosmic....this was on the schedule for concert performance and recording, but iirc, Reiner became ill, and it was set aside,,,never made it back on the docket.
Also - I wish there was a recording available of Reiner/CSO performing Beethoven Lenore #3...he did #2, but #3 is the "big enchilada"

I wish that Solti would have recorded more Prokofiev - Syms 3, 5, 6, 2....that could have been superb...


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

I'd hope to listen to Fritz Kreisler playing Sibelius Violin Concerto and Jascha Heifetz (aka @EvaBaron in this thread) playing the first three and the_ especially the seventh_ Mozart Violin Concertos plus concertone for two violins. I'd love to see Oistrakh playing Bach Chaconne and more Mozart encores such as K.250 Haffner Serenade. As of symphonies, I'd rather have Harnoncourt conducting the Bruckner cycle (he recorded only 3,5 and 7 if I remembered clearly) and Sibelius cycle.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

That Bruno Walter had recorded Mahler symphonies 3, 6, 7, 8 and 10 (Adagio). 

Karajan should have recorded Franz Schmidt's four symphonies.

I'm still waiting for a definitive Gliere Ilya Murometz. I wish Antal Dorati had taken it up; complete, uncut and unaltered.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

I wish Brendel had recorded all CPE Bach piano sonatas.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

KevinW said:


> As of symphonies, I'd rather have Harnoncourt conducting the Bruckner cycle (he recorded only 3,5 and 7 if I remembered clearly) and Sibelius cycle.


I don't think Harnoncourt would have had interest and affinity for Sibelius. But he did record Bruckner 4,8 and 9.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Blancrocher said:


> I'd like a complete Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues op. 87 from Sviatoslav Richter--his selections are the best, and it drives me crazy he didn't record them all.


Argerich, Richter and Michelangeli are probably the best known pianists who were active for many decades but had strange avoidances (like Richter in an otherwise large and broad repertoire, like skipping 1/3 or so of op.87 or 2 of Schumanns Fantasiestücke) or bizarrely narrow repertoires (like the other two with Argerich playing lots of chamber music but only very selected solo and concertos)
With Rubinstein I miss the remaining late Brahms and he should have practised and recorded the Chopin preludes in better sound and the complete (or at least op.25) of the etudes, instead of yet another complete nocturnes and mazurkas. But one shouldn't forget that even for the 1940s Preludes he was around 60 already...


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

I wish Tennstedt was the head conductor in Bayreuth Festival Theatre


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick (Mar 17, 2021)

Tarneem said:


> I wish Tennstedt was the head conductor in Bayreuth Festival Theatre


He'd be 96 were your wish to be granted!


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Pretty much everything by La Monte Young. Or at least that his recordings were available in something other than pirate/bootleg form. Maybe he likes it that way?


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

I would say this about both Segovia and Heifetz on the subject of Bach.I wish they had done more full suites and Partita's as opposed to individual movements.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Continued : Bernstein : Nielsen symphonies 1 and 6 . Digital remakes of 2,3,4 and five for DG in the kind of colorful ,atmospheric DG sound which his Sony Nielsen recordings lack . 
Tchaikovsky : Manfred symphony ( he is on record at not liking at all but possibly he could have changed his mind had he lived longer ) . Bruckner : Symphonies other than. the ninth . 
Shostakovich : Symphonies 4,8 10 . Berlioz : Te Deum . Elgar : Symphonies 1 and 2 . Falstaff . Sibelius : Kullervo symphony , Wilhelm Stenhammar . Symphonies 1, 2 . Serenade in F for orchestra . Ives : Symphony no 4 . Samuel Barber : Vanessa . 

Sir Colin Davis : Mahler : Symphonies 1, 2,3, 5, 6, 7 ,9 . Bruckner : Symphonies 1,2,3,4,5, 8 . Te Deum . Arnold Bax . Tintagel . All 7 symphonies . Arthur Bliss : A Colour symphony . Britten : Billy Budd . Death in Venice . Verdi : Aida . Don Carlo . Simon Boccanegra . Rigoletto . Macbeth . Albert Roussel . All four symphonies . Evocations . The Spider's feat ballet . 

Furtwangler : Any of the Mahler symphonies ( He did the third once in Berlin live ) . Bruckner : Symphonies 1,2,3 , 6 ( there is a live recording from Berlin of 6 . but the first movement is missing ) .
NIelsen: 5th symphony ( he did in in Berlin and Leipzig in the 20s . ) . Completion of a studio Ring for EMI with the Vienna Phil ,( He died just after recording Die Walkure in Vienna unfortunately ) .
Die Meistersinger ,studio recording . Richard Strauss : Also Sprach Zarathustra . Don Quixote . Ein Heldenleben . Alpine symphony . Schoenberg : Variations for orchestra . Pelleas & Melisande. Stravinsky : Rite of Spring ( he did do it live ) . 

Michael Gielen . All six Nielsen symphonies . Ives : Symphony no 4 . Prokofiev : All 7 symphonies . Hindemith : Mathis Der Maler ( Complete opera ) . Wagner : Ring . Tristan & Isolde . Die Meistersinger. Parsifal . 

Bernard Haitink : Wagner : Der Fliegende Hollander . Lohengrin . Die Meistersinger . Parsifal . Richard Strauss : Symphonia Domestica . Die Frau ohne Schatten . Arabella . Elektra .
Sibelius : All 7 symphonies . Tapiola . En Saga . 4 Kalevala Legends .


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Beethoven playing Beethoven's piano sonatas.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

superhorn said:


> Continued : Bernstein : Nielsen symphonies 1 and 6 . Digital remakes of 2,3,4 and five for DG in the kind of colorful ,atmospheric DG sound which his Sony Nielsen recordings lack .
> Tchaikovsky : Manfred symphony ( he is on record at not liking at all but possibly he could have changed his mind had he lived longer ) . Bruckner : Symphonies other than. the ninth .
> Shostakovich : Symphonies 4,8 10 . Berlioz : Te Deum . Elgar : Symphonies 1 and 2 . Falstaff . Sibelius : Kullervo symphony , Wilhelm Stenhammar . Symphonies 1, 2 . Serenade in F for orchestra . Ives : Symphony no 4 . Samuel Barber : Vanessa .
> 
> ...


Other than that, you are satisfied? 

P.S. Colin Davis and Mahler/Bruckner? Oooooook....


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh, I also wish there were a Toscanini Beethoven cycle in "hi fi" sound.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

He recorded Mahler 8 with the Bavarian RSO and one or two others, I forget which ones . Plus Bruckner 6,7 and 9 . Curiously, in his live recording of 7 on Orfeo , he reversed the order of the slwo movement and scherzo . It was very strange to hear, but I switched the order back on further hearings manually .


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Beethoven playing Beethoven's piano sonatas.


Maybe not that but you can get Bartok plays Bartok!


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

With someone like Bernstein or Davis who had decades of careers with 100s of recordings (often the same repertoire twice or more) it seems safe to assume that they didn't have sufficient interest or affinity for the stuff they did NOT conduct/play/record. These are not cases of "strange gaps" (like Richter), early deaths (Lipatti, Fricsay, Ferrier etc.) or "repertoire minimalist" like Michelangeli or C. Kleiber.

I think with C. Kleiber and Argerich there was a mental problem. Probably a mix between perfectionism and stage fever. Fortunately, Argerich made it work with chamber ensembles but it's still a pity that there are so many gaps.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I wish Britten as pianist would have recorded Bach, especially the 48 . His delicate touch would have suited Mozart too, one of his favourite composers.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Becca said:


> Other than that, you are satisfied?
> 
> P.S. Colin Davis and Mahler/Bruckner? Oooooook....


Based on how disappointed I was with Sir Colin's Bruckner 6 with the LSO I'm not too upset that he didn't get much further than that. Philoctetes's pithy and insightful review on Amazon pretty much mirrors my own feelings about it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Talking of Britten, I wish he'd have recorded another version of _The Turn of the Screw_ during the stereo era.


----------



## Peter Lever (7 mo ago)

I wish Rudolf Serkin had recorded Mozart's Piano Concerto Number 26 (The Coronation) - he avoided it because the left hand part had never been completed by Mozart himself. B the time Serkin had written a version he himself was comfortable with he was already dying of cancer so was too weak to make a recording. Peter Lever


----------



## Wigmar (8 mo ago)

EvaBaron said:


> It can also be a living artist that hasn’t recorded the piece yet. I will give you a few of mine. I wish:
> 
> Heifetz recorded Dvorak‘s violin concerto
> C. Kleiber recorded Beethoven’s 3rd symphony
> Mravinsky recorded Tchaikovsky’s first 3 symphonies


Here are some examples as to this subject:

Furtwängler: Schubert: symph. 1-4, 6, 7
Quartetto Italiano: Mozart: string quartets
Oistrakh: Bach: sonatas & part. BWV 1001-6
Best regards 
wigmar


----------



## Laraine Anne Barker (8 mo ago)

EvaBaron said:


> It can also be a living artist that hasn’t recorded the piece yet. I will give you a few of mine. I wish:
> 
> Heifetz recorded Dvorak‘s violin concerto
> C. Kleiber recorded Beethoven’s 3rd symphony
> Mravinsky recorded Tchaikovsky’s first 3 symphonies


I wish Emma Kirkby had recorded Pamina.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

superhorn said:


> Bernard Haitink : Wagner : Die Meistersinger .


Here you go:


----------



## Second Trombone (Jan 23, 2020)

I agree with many, if not most of the comments written so far about recordings I wish had been made. But I almost could have written Kreisler jr's comment myself. In fact, I was working out a comment such as this in my head when I saw KJ's version and decided to save myself the trouble. Here it is again.



Kreisler jr said:


> Edwin Fischer: last 4 Schubert sonatas, remaining Beethoven sonatas
> 
> Emil Gilels: Beethoven op.111, Diabelli Variations, Brahms: Handel variations, op.117, 118, 119
> 
> ...


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

János Ferencsik - the Levin completion


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

Kurt Sanderling Shostakovich "Leningrad". Most existing versions have some problem or other -- that would have likely been definitive. And why didn't he record more Bruckner --his 7th is heavenly?


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

I would be happy if any artist recorded Ludomir Różycki's (1883 - 1956) symphonic poems:

Anhelli, Op. 22 (1909)
Król Kofetua, Op. 24 (1910)
Mona Lisa Gioconda, Op. 29 (1911)
All three are available on YouTube, but they come from old recordings that are not available to buy.

Anhelli, Op. 22




Król Kofetua, Op. 24 (King Cophetua)




Mona Lisa Gioconda, Op. 29


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

I wish Glenn Gould had recorded The Art of Fugue on the piano.
also Rachmaninov wanted to record some Beethoven sonatas but RCA reckoned it uncommercial. What a missed opportunity!


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Wish we had an extant copy of John McCormack singing The Last Rose of Summer.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I wish any of the better string quartet ensembles (eg Takacs, Modigliani, Gewandhaus, etc) had recorded Busoni's Quartets. The current recordings are inadequate to represent these fine quartets .


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, I know about this . But I wish he had left a studio version . Haven't heard this live recording but very much want to .


----------

